# Dafydd Elis Thomas To Lose His Seat?



## lewislewis (Jan 23, 2006)

'Lord' Dafydd Elis-Thomas AM, Plaid Cymru member for Meirionydd Nant Conwy, is facing a challenge by Plaid Cymru Councillor Liz Saville Roberts (Gwynedd) for the nomination to fight the new Dwyfor Meirionydd constituency at the next Assembly elections in 2007.

The cause of the challenge is that Ms Roberts doesn't believe Elis-Thomas can represent his constituents properly, because he is Presiding Officer at the Assembly. Elis-Thomas also has a bit of a rift with Plaid leader Dafydd Iwan.

Personally, i'm not really pleased with Dafydd Elis-Thomas' behaviour as Presiding Officer, he has kowtowed to the establishment to 'make the Assembly work' and has become a kind of soft nationalist. He's also a Lord which I am against personally. I do remember when he was a superb party leader and MP, openly fighting for socialism and aligning himself with the Labour left. With due respect, time seems to have changed him, or his opinions have changed.
I'd rather have him as an AM than another party's candidate, but if i was voting i'd support Liz Saville Roberts's nomination. What do people think of this?


----------



## Dai Sheep (Jan 23, 2006)

Considering the aim of the party is 'full national status' and membership of the UN, and He's pro-monarchist and anti-independence, I think maybe it is time for him to step down.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 24, 2006)

Leave it out with all of this. It's coming perilously close to explicitly revealing someone's name; it's winding other people up; it's disrupting unrelated threads; and it's _immensely boring_.

edit: originally referred to now deleted post by pk


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 24, 2006)

I know precisely what he meant and it's pissing me off.

edit: and I don't want to derail this thread any longer so that will be that on the issue here


----------



## pk (Jan 24, 2006)

The Welsh are righteous people, got no problem with them at all, I fucking seriously love Wales and I'm certainly not "anti-Taff".


----------



## Thora_v1 (Jan 24, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> The Welsh are righteous people, got no problem with them at all, I fucking seriously love Wales and I'm certainly not "anti-Taff".


But you are a cunt.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 24, 2006)

In fact I'm going to delete a load of this guff as I can't be arsed editing out the name in each one.


----------



## pk (Jan 24, 2006)

Thora said:
			
		

> But you are a cunt.



Oh I can be, sure. I can be a complete cunt.

But at least I'm not doing so all over the bulletin boards your teacher friend moderates.

Can't say the same about him though can you? 

He's always over here causing shit, yet any criticism of him leads to all the indignance from clueless anarkid twunts from Reading.

Still, you get what you deserve.

Leave these arguments to the big boys, kid.


----------



## lewislewis (Jan 24, 2006)

Well this is the first time i checked back on this thread and i had no idea what happened ?!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 24, 2006)

Don't worry about it. Really.

Anyone who wants to carry on any personal arguments or arguments about other boards can do it elsewhere. Elsewhere meaning _not on these boards_.


----------



## General Ludd (Jan 24, 2006)

> Anyone who wants to carry on any personal arguments or arguments about other boards can do it elsewhere.


They're not arguments about other boards. They're arguments about pk going around *this* board with personal attacks on someone who can't post here and using his real name.


----------



## hibee (Jan 24, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Oh I can be, sure. I can be a complete cunt.
> 
> But at least I'm not doing so all over the bulletin boards your teacher friend moderates.
> 
> ...



Indeed, what a complete cunt you are.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 24, 2006)

Sounds like a personal argument to me. Certainly nothing to do with Dafydd Elis Thomas.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't mean to sound like a full on nationalist but can't you all fuck off back to a different thread, because there's fuck all about DET on here, and some people obviously wanted to discuss him.


----------



## pk (Jan 24, 2006)

General Ludd said:
			
		

> They're not arguments about other boards. They're arguments about pk going around *this* board with personal attacks on someone who can't post here and using his real name.



I could give a fuck...


----------



## pk (Jan 24, 2006)

hibee said:
			
		

> Indeed, what a complete cunt you are.



I said big boys, not short-arsed fat Jocks...


----------



## hibee (Jan 24, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> I said big boys, not short-arsed fat Jocks...



If you're going to start flinging ethnic jibes around, at least get it right; I'm a "Leith Mick"

And I'm also very svelte

You however are a cunt of the highest order


----------



## pk (Jan 24, 2006)

hibee said:
			
		

> If you're going to start flinging ethnic jibes around, at least get it right; I'm a "Leith Mick"
> 
> And I'm also very svelte
> 
> You however are a cunt of the highest order



Better than being an Ern-arselicker of the lowest order...


----------



## hibee (Jan 24, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Better than being an Ern-arselicker of the lowest order...



"Editor! Editor! Ban all these nasty people who say bad things about you and set uo their own website!

"Editor! Can you bum me?"

When are we going the same way as Dissensus again? Only I need to know when to cancel the broadband


----------



## fanta (Jan 24, 2006)

Love is in the air...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm not going to bin this.

What I'm going to do is ban anyone posting any more of this off-topic shite on it. (And also lock it for a few minutes just to make sure this is seen.) _Anything_. Even if it's responding to this post.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 24, 2006)

lewislewis said:
			
		

> Personally, i'm not really pleased with Dafydd Elis-Thomas' behaviour as Presiding Officer, he has kowtowed to the establishment to 'make the Assembly work' and has become a kind of soft nationalist.



what do you mean by this bit?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jan 24, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> what do you mean by this bit?



That the assembly is an appeasement for full self rule, that Plaid stands for and he's gone along with it.
Crumbs from the table and all that.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 24, 2006)

aha - but from a raw political perspective, what else would you expect him to do?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jan 24, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> aha - but from a raw political perspective, what else would you expect him to do?



The expalnation I gave is the Plaids beef, I myself don't hold with home rule at the moment, and you're absolutely right what do you expect from a politician?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 24, 2006)

heh gotcha


----------



## General Ludd (Jan 24, 2006)

fridgemagnet said:
			
		

> What I'm going to do is ban anyone posting any more of this off-topic shite on it. (And also lock it for a few minutes just to make sure this is seen.) Anything. Even if it's responding to this post.


But not, as is always the way with the favoured sons, ban pk for his shit-stirring, use of people's real names, racist abuse or general faq breaking.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 24, 2006)

*sigh*

24h ban for General Ludd. Anybody else who'd like a ban should feel free to keep this going.


----------



## hibee (Jan 24, 2006)

FridgeMagnet said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> 24h ban for General Ludd. Anybody else who'd like a ban should feel free to keep this going.




Yes, and racist abuse and giving out people's real names is ok

What a total pile of shit


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 24, 2006)

FridgeMagnet said:
			
		

> ..... Anybody else who'd like a ban should feel free to keep this going.




and which bit of that didn't you understand hibee?

24hr ban for you too.


----------



## knopf (Jan 24, 2006)

hibee said:
			
		

> Yes, and racist abuse and giving out people's real names is ok
> 
> What a total pile of shit



What he said.

Why the fuck not?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 24, 2006)

24h ban for knopf


----------



## rioted (Jan 24, 2006)

It's a bit like lemmings, isn't it?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 24, 2006)

what, welsh nationalism?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 24, 2006)

It is a bit.

(no, that's not the same off-topic shite, so no ban there, I'm not that trigger-happy)

Sorry, bristle. No more comment from me.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 24, 2006)

rioted said:
			
		

> It's a bit like lemmings, isn't it?


 No, that's a myth blah blah balh


----------



## rioted (Jan 24, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> No, that's a myth blah blah balh


No, the game. It really exists.


----------



## The Nig (Jan 24, 2006)

The Panda Killer really is a racist cunt. Why does he get away with this shite eh? "Server" fund donations? Pints down the Albert? Wanks off the mods?


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2006)

The Nig said:
			
		

> The Panda Killer really is a racist cunt. Why does he get away with this shite eh? "Server" fund donations? Pints down the Albert? Wanks off the mods?


Why thanks for that valuable contribution!

He's actually been banned several times himself mind.

PS You've given the game away by calling him 'Panda Killer'

Tee hee! Goodbye.


----------



## easy g (Jan 24, 2006)

is anyone here questioning the mods and their decisions....outrageous


----------



## easy g (Jan 24, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Tee hee!



it's all a jolly jape isn't it...


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2006)

easy g said:
			
		

> it's all a jolly jape isn't it...


Nah, I find it rather sad to see the same tragically obsessed log-on-monkeys so transfixed with urban75 that they have to keep coming back _again and again and again _- even when they say they don't like the place or the mods!

This latest fuckwit - 'The Nig' (aka cherrybaby) - has already registered five times today, each time going through all the bother of setting up fresh gmail accounts. 

I mean, how sad is that?

And then we have you turning up in a thread for no good reason apart from truing to desperately stir things up as usual.

What's the matter?
Aren't you getting enough excitement in your secret, invite-only cliquey forum anymore?


----------



## SheliaB (Jan 24, 2006)

He is _still_ a racist cunt and I won't stop saying it till he keeps his racist gob shut.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2006)

Make that six log ins! What a nutcase!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 24, 2006)

Is this a different type of off-topic shite?

Let's rephrase the earlier post just to make it entirely and totally clear - anyone else who fancies disrupting this, whether it's about ern or any other argument they feel they just _have_ to post about on a completely unrelated thread, gets banned as well.

(edit: including comments on/discussion regarding this post)


----------



## past caring (Jan 24, 2006)

FridgeMagnet said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> 24h ban for General Ludd. Anybody else who'd like a ban should feel free to keep this going.



Unless, of course, they're called pk.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2006)

past caring said:
			
		

> Unless, of course, they're called pk.


Try following the thread. People were asked to stop posting off topic material by FM or they'd be banned. The point was made *very clearly.*

If pk had been stupid enough to carry on posting after that clear warning, he would have been banned. But he stopped. Others chose to ignore the warning, leaving FM no choice but to ban them.

Quite why you've decided to do the same is anyone's guess, but I can't be arsed to ban you.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 24, 2006)

I think it's the timing of the warning that people are asking about. It doesn't seem to happen when PK *starts* this stuff but only when people react to him.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> I think it's the timing of the warning that people are asking about. It doesn't seem to happen when PK *starts* this stuff but only when people react to him.


Oh, I'm as fed up with his antics as everyone else right now. 

In fact, there seems to be something of a frenzy occurring right now with some posters seemingly hell-bent on getting banned, while one or two banned posters are making it a mission to reregister as many times as humanly possible today.

I've warned pk by PM not to continue, and if he ignores that warning he'll be joining the 24hr ban club too.

To be honest, I really don't need this kind of bollocks. I've got a bastard tax return to finish and all this hassle is proving nearly as dull (if that's possible).


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 24, 2006)

lewislewis said:
			
		

> He's also a Lord which I am against personally.



Every day when he wakes up, he thanks the Welsh he's "Lord."


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Jan 24, 2006)

*I remember...*

..when Dafydd Ellis-Thomas gave an interview to my old organisation's paper, _Big Flame._   He was a top bloke then, but in recent years--sad.  The problem is the mechanism of incorporation, whereby radicals become deracinated.  For all their faults, this does not seem to have happened to Tony Benn or Michael Meacher.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 24, 2006)

'big flame'? what was that?


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Jan 24, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> 'big flame'? what was that?



a Libertarian Marxist (non-Leninist/Trotskyist) group strongly influenced by Italian autonomists/vanguardists.  Sadly defunct now--20 years ago or so.  Too sophisticated (& too little sectarian) for its own good.  Originated in Liverpool, too


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 24, 2006)

according to wikipedia you were "soft maoists"


----------



## niclas (Jan 24, 2006)

Dafydd El went from moving the writ for Bobby Sands's by-election in 1981 to calling for the arrest of an irish republican ex-prisoner visiting Wales in the 1990s.
 He went from marching with the Welsh Socialist Republican Movement against holiday homes in 1981 to becoming a member of the house of lords in 1992. He was known as the Miners' MP for his tireless support of the miners' cause in 84-5, now he's remembered for kowtowing to the Queen when she opened the Assembly. 

In the 1982-3 WSRM show trial, it emerged that the Special Branch were trying to get suspects to stitch up DET.

Somewhere during the late 80s DET went badly wrong. I hope Liz Saville gets the nomination.


----------



## lewislewis (Jan 25, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> what do you mean by this bit?



Pretty much what RubberBuccaneer said, he has become a non-political type, not using his Plaid vote in the Assembly (well he sometimes does), not criticising the Assembly, throwing Leanne Wood out of the chamber etc etc.

I think he's in a similar position to Benn, except Benn wasn't the Speaker of the House of Commons. In Tony Benn's diaries he writes as if he absolutely loves Parliament and all its institutions.

I still hold some respect for DET due to his past work which was much more left-wing than Tony Benn or even Jeremy Corbyn and other Labour Left MP's. Maybe once we have a full Parliament he'll redeem himself?


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Jan 25, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> according to wikipedia you were "soft maoists"



I was never a Maoist--and I leave it to posters here to judge whether I am ever likely to have been 'soft' (except where my cat & partner--two different females! are concerned   ).


----------



## lewislewis (Jan 25, 2006)

For an alternative approach to Lord Dafydd Elis-Thomas, try this song by Plaid Cymru's President, Dafydd Iwan:

‘Cân yr Arglwydd’ 
Hwrê a Haleliwia! Mae’r Arglwydd ar y sîn 
Mae gallu wislo trwy ei drwyn a siarad trwy ei din 
Mae’i law yn dofi’r moroedd; mae’i lais yn agor pyrth; 
Ond cael Strît cred i Fwrdd yr Iaith - rwan dyna fydda gwyrth! 

Hwrê a Haleliwia! Mae’r Arglwydd ar y job 
Bydd Gwalia fach yn ddedwydd tra bydd ganddi’r ffasiwn nob 
Mae’n siarad mewn damhegion yn gywrain ac yn graff - 
Os nad y fo di’r addfwyn oen, mae’n ddarn ohono’n saff. 

‘The Lord’s Song’ 

Hurrah and Hallelujah! The Lord is on the scene! 
He can whistle through his nose, and talk out of his arse. 
His hand doth rule the waters: his voice can open doors, 
But to bring street cred to the Language Board - now that’s too much to ask! 

Hurrah and Hallelujah! The Lord is on the job! 
Little Wales is blessed indeed to have such a splendid nob. 
His speech is all in parables, so skilful and so sure, 
But if you’re not his little lamb, you’re only half secure.


----------



## easy g (Jan 25, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> And then we have you turning up in a thread for no good reason apart from truing to desperately stir things up as usual.
> 
> What's the matter?
> Aren't you getting enough excitement in your secret, invite-only cliquey forum anymore?



and there we go....your tired old line about stirring coupled with a predictable dig

and all because you and yr fellow mods are once again too slow off the mark/unwilling/scared   (delete as appropriate) to deal with pk's obnoxious personal little outbursts...but more than willing to hand out bans to those that react against him


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2006)

easy g said:
			
		

> and all because you and yr fellow mods are once again too slow off the mark/unwilling/scared   (delete as appropriate) to deal with pk's obnoxious personal little outbursts...but more than willing to hand out bans to those that react against him


And what's this got to do with the *subject of the thread*, my little Johnny-come-lately, stirring possum?

You do know that pk's been banned several times in the past, yes?

<apologies to others for the off-topic disruption>


----------



## easy g (Jan 25, 2006)

if I reply to you will I get banned again for doing so?

oops I have...bugger, you've gone and entrapped me again!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 25, 2006)

lewislewis said:
			
		

> Maybe once we have a full Parliament he'll redeem himself?



should it really take that though? should the punters of wales really have to tell themselves, "the conditions are not right yet to speak our minds, for now our representatives must bite their tongues"? sounds like a standard representative democracy trap!


----------



## lewislewis (Jan 26, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> should it really take that though? should the punters of wales really have to tell themselves, "the conditions are not right yet to speak our minds, for now our representatives must bite their tongues"? sounds like a standard representative democracy trap!



That's too general, as far as Plaid Cymru representatives go, Dafydd Elis-Thomas is the odd one out.


----------

